# 1965 389/421 pulley



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Need to find a two groove (alt and power steering) crankshaft pully. Can any of you 65/66 guys out there tell me what the numbers were on the water pump and crank pulleys?

Anyone out there have a two groove crank pulley for a 65?

Give em a yell if ya do//Mike

[email protected]


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Mike,

Ames performance sells the pulleys as a kit, not sure they are sold seperately.


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

No love on that one. They sell aftermarket pulleys, not even reproductions.

Can someone with a 65 or 66 take a photo of their crank pulley setup and sent it to me? 

Mike
[email protected]


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Here`s a shot of my `65 with Tri-Power and power stearing, no A/C.


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Rukee,
That is helpful. Can you see the part numbers on your pulleys? Also, I don't know if you can get your camera in next to the radiator, but a shot of the bottom pulley and harmonic balancer would be awesome if ya can do it. Any idea what year pulleys would work if I can't find 65 specific?
Mike


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

All,

Thanks for the input. I found a two piece construction set of crank/water pump pulleys (supposedly off a 67) but they fit and aligned to each other like a charm (hoping they also align with the alt and p/s pump too). Hope to do install this weekend. I'll try to post photos when we're finished.

Mike


----------

